# iverson to rockets



## peleincubus (Sep 27, 2002)

I think the Rockets should pick up Iverson or another good shooting guard in a year or two.

The team would be very good then.
Lineup

Francis
Iverson(or someone like tmac)
Eddie Griffen
Maurice Taylor
Yao Ming

Bench
Mobley
Nachbar
Rice
Kenny Thomas

Ooooh Yeah wouldnt beat then


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

How are you planning on getting AI or TMac without giving up any of your key players? Also, I think it would have to be TMac, because AI and Franchise would not work well together. Remember, there is a reason that Stackhouse and Hughes were both traded away, and that is because Iverson *****ed about them taking too many shots.


----------



## colossus735 (Jul 18, 2002)

Sure, and while they're at the NBA superstar store why dont they just pick up a Shaq or 2 and couple of KGs. And just for fun why dont adopt a Kidd while they're at it.

Where will the Rockets get the money to pay Franchise, Iverson or Tmac and Ming? When Ming becomes a free agent he will get max money. Dont forget about Griffin who was a 7th pick in 02 and is improving into a good player will cost a pretty penny. The Lakers only have 2 superstars and dont have much money after that. It may be a pipe dream to have Stevie Franchise side by side w/ TMac and I have those fantasy team ups too, but I leave that for my NBA2K basketball video game or my fantasy basketball league.


----------



## peleincubus (Sep 27, 2002)

I didnt mean trade. I meant free agent.

And they wouldnt have to sign a max contract. Just a year or two contract. When u have a team that will be as good as the rockets will be in a couple of years. U can get players that want rings

And I think you have to admit that the league as a whole likes Francis and Rudy and for that matter Jordan a lot better then they like shaq and kobe. Hell they dont even like each other.

And promise you the way i see things going in 2 or 3 years this team will be as good as those teams.

But a whole lot of that depends on Yao and Griffen becoming the players there suppost to be.

And I also see the Bulls now have a chance at the same thing


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>peleincubus</b>!
> I didnt mean trade. I meant free agent.
> 
> And they wouldnt have to sign a max contract. Just a year or two contract. When u have a team that will be as good as the rockets will be in a couple of years. U can get players that want rings
> ...


Ok well lets see. Iverson and TMAC both just started Contract extensions last year and the year before. So in two years they both will be in the middle of contracts. Why would any superstar only sign a 1 or 2 year contract. I'm sorry but that is utter nonsense. Griffin will become a star, and YAO well the jury will be out on him for a couple of years


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>colossus735</b>!
> Sure, and while they're at the NBA superstar store why dont they just pick up a Shaq or 2 and couple of KGs. And just for fun why dont adopt a Kidd while they're at it.
> 
> Where will the Rockets get the money to pay Franchise, Iverson or Tmac and Ming? When Ming becomes a free agent he will get max money. Dont forget about Griffin who was a 7th pick in 02 and is improving into a good player will cost a pretty penny. The Lakers only have 2 superstars and dont have much money after that. It may be a pipe dream to have Stevie Franchise side by side w/ TMac and I have those fantasy team ups too, but I leave that for my NBA2K basketball video game or my fantasy basketball league.


LoL funny

But really you cant just wish something like that and poof it happens. Both AI and T Mac wil be locked up for a while, and the only possible way to get them would be be through a trade, but who would your give up the Franchise?You might be able to with some playes(Griffin etc.) but you might have to give up to much, plus no way you fit them all under the cap. Not to make fun of you but no way this happens, but when 2k3 comes out(which i'm getting, watch out for the Clips ) it might.


----------



## LoaKhoet (Aug 20, 2002)

He/or She is too much of a Rockets fan. If that was the case, then trust me "We would be voted as a league with the most dump players". 

Plus, then a lot of teams would not need GMs. And also trust me "the clippers/cavs/etc wouldn't need to take that long to rebuild their team".


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Real stars don't jump teams so easily...

Look at T-Mac pre-orlando... he wasn't that hot. Look at when Pippen was traded, and when Jordan jetted the Bulls.

-Petey


----------



## shroombal (Jul 17, 2002)

*Please stop the attacking. Thanks- Devestata.*


----------



## shroombal (Jul 17, 2002)

welll... lets see who the FA Sgs are...

Jon Barry
Raja Bell
Lucious Harris
Lavor Postell


The others like Rip, Wally, and Maggette, are all restricted. So I doubt u'll be able to get them.... looking at the money u have...

how bout 2004

ron Mercer(looks like ur best bet)
Brent BarrY

Everyone else is restricted or they really suck.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>peleincubus</b>!
> I think the Rockets should pick up Iverson or another good shooting guard in a year or two.
> 
> The team would be very good then.
> ...


I am a Rockets fan, and I do NOT want Iverson. Francis and Iverson I think are very similar players. I never did like AI. I am not a big fan of his. I rather have Francis and Mobley as the backcourt. Than Steve and AI or T-mac.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

I think the best player the rockets can get for the SG position is probably Michael Redd. The guy can shoot, though he has yet to prove himself in other categories. He would fit well in the rockets, though.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I see no need for a new sg on the rockets. They already have Mobley. He played 42.1 minutes a game last year while getting 21.7 ppg, 4.1 rpg and 2.5 apg. Could that be upgraded? Yes. Should it be? No. Francis and Mobley make up the best backcourt in the L IMO. If they need to adress anything its their front court.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> I see no need for a new sg on the rockets. They already have Mobley. He played 42.1 minutes a game last year while getting 21.7 ppg, 4.1 rpg and 2.5 apg. Could that be upgraded? Yes. Should it be? No. Francis and Mobley make up the best backcourt in the L IMO. If they need to adress anything its their front court.


I honeslty feel their only problem is with the uncertainty of MING and the SF position. I dont know if they want Griffin to be a 3 or a 4. He is a shot-blocking MOnster. They gotta utilize that somehow


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

i've been wondering the same thing about griffen. i think he will probably be able to go both ways like KG. most of his minutes last season were at the pf position, and that's without the bulk and muscle that he can probably put on. i think he's athletic enough and has a good frame to play a tall sf though i'm sure his outside shot needs some improvement. 
as for AI, i think that the pieces are coming together for houston without the need to pick up such a high profile/salary player. mobley is getting the job done very nicely at sg and has great chemistry with francis.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> i've been wondering the same thing about griffen. i think he will probably be able to go both ways like KG. most of his minutes last season were at the pf position, and that's without the bulk and muscle that he can probably put on. i think he's athletic enough and has a good frame to play a tall sf though i'm sure his outside shot needs some improvement.
> as for AI, i think that the pieces are coming together for houston without the need to pick up such a high profile/salary player. mobley is getting the job done very nicely at sg and has great chemistry with francis.


The thing abou that is though, Griffin right now shoots the 3 better than KG will for his career.


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

Griffin will end up playing PF, if they eventually want Nachbar to start at SF. Plus, he's more suited for PF anyway, since he is a great Defensive player said above.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

that is a sick lineup.


----------



## shyFX325 (Jul 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>LoaKhoet</b>!
> He/or She is too much of a Rockets fan. If that was the case, then trust me "We would be voted as a league with the most dump players".
> 
> Plus, then a lot of teams would not need GMs. And also trust me "the clippers/cavs/etc wouldn't need to take that long to rebuild their team".


trust me, none of that made any sense


----------



## shyFX325 (Jul 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> as for AI, i think that the pieces are coming together for houston without the need to pick up such a high profile/salary player. mobley is getting the job done very nicely at sg and has great chemistry with francis.


exactly adding iverson to any squad that wasnt customed tailored around gettin him the ball and making the little brat happy would equal one thing: locker room poision.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

the rockets couldn't get iverson or tmac and don't really need them. they would definately make the team better but you can have too many good players. francis and mobley are already the best backcourt in the league.(if you disagree name one better) they just got ming and nachbar in the draft. by the end of the year i expect(being a rockets fan) that the starting lineup will be francis, mobley, nachbar, griffin, ming. they are all young, can shoot, and have tons of potential. griffin has already started showing what he can do and ming and nachbar can immeadiately contribute with their shooting and ming's size. on the bench they have kenny thomas, mo taylor, moochie, rice, and cato. they could use a backup shooting guard, a better backup center, and possible a team to take some of the power forward depth but they already have the core in place. getting another star would disrupt the good rebuilding the rockets have done. 2 years from now when you are saying they should get tmac or iverson they should already be title contenders by just keeping this team together.


----------



## BBallFan (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rocketeer</b>!
> francis and mobley are already the best backcourt in the league.(if you disagree name one better)


There's more to basketball than just scoring. Francis and Mobley are one of the best-scoring backcourts, but I don't think they're anywhere close to the best backcourt in the league. They'd' need to play defense as well to be that.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I disagree. Francis and Mobley are the best back court. Like Rocketeer said, name one better


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

but like i said "who's better?" i can't think of anyone. and they are underrated defensively. mobley came into the league as a defender and shooter. last year with francis down and other injuries mobley had to step up and be the go to guy. next year the team will be better as a whole offensivley and defensively. having ming and griffin behind them on defense will make them look better. and having more shooters and healthy guys on offense will make it a lot easier for them to get better shots which will leave them more energy on defense. bibby and christie, nash and finley, iverson and snow. none of these are better than francis and mobley.


----------



## BBallFan (Jul 13, 2002)

Alright. Here's a few I'd rather have:

First, the much more well-rounded ones... that will still give you offense, all while providing infinetely better defense. (these aren't in any order, just as I think of them)

Kidd/Kittles
Payton/Mason (or Payton/Barry, if they use that again)
Armstrong/McGrady (or Vaughn/McGrady, if you only want to count starters)
Fisher/Bryant
Bibby/Christie
Snow/Iverson

Now for ones that also aren't particularly strong defensively either, but I'd still rather have:

Nash/Finley
Cassell/Allen

Just to name a couple off of the top of my head.

Then there are several which I think are very close (other young backcourts mostly, that could prove to be better after this year). 

I think people overrate Mobley and Francis because they score a lot. They're one of, if not the worst defensive backcourt in the league. Francis is an incredible offensive talent, and Mobley is pretty good too... but I think that Houston would be a much better team if they paired Francis with a defensive-specialist, even if it means sacrificing some offense. They have the young offensive talent in the frontcourt to easily make up for replacing Mobley with a defense-first guy.


----------



## BBallFan (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rocketeer</b>!
> mobley came into the league as a defender and shooter.


He's never been a good defender in the NBA.

Anyone else remember the Barkley quote? I'll paraphrase it:

"Cutino, he's a great guy... but he's instant offense on both ends of the court."


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

i guess we will just have to watch the season and see who is the best. i still think they are the best. francis is an allstar and mobley is one of the best non allstars in the league. but if you look back at the beginning of the post i guess we are sort of agreeing that the rockets shouldn't get tmac or iverson. neither of them are defensive stoppers like you say the rockets need. i like the backcourt how it is offensivley and defensively(with the frontcourt being able to help out) but they could use a defensive minded backup 2 guard.


----------



## BBallFan (Jul 13, 2002)

Actually, McGrady is a tremendous defensive player... it's just very impractical to get someone of his caliber, as I doubt Orlando would ever trade him.

Obviously, if Ming and Griffen turn in to dominant shotblockers, the defensive shortcomings of Francis and Mobley can be covered up... but still, the Rockets have more than enough offensive talent to afford losing Mobley for a good defensive guard. I think they'd be a much better team if they did.


----------



## peleincubus (Sep 27, 2002)

I think someone earlier made a perfect point. If you have ever played basketball you would know that it is the most taxing sport right along soccer.

So last year when Francis was hurt and Mobley had to take up the slack. Who else were you going to expect to do it. Griffen someone that was suppost to be a soph. in college. Cato, no i dont think so. Taylor was out Rice was also. You had no one that could really create their own shot. Although Kenny Thomas did help. Which will also help him in the future. 

So yes I think that is a valid point, that the more help Mobley and Francis also have offensivley then the more energy they can have into defense. And also knowing that it is one of their weakpoints that they would try to get better at it.

And one more point the better Griffen gets and defense and at blocking shots (he led NCAA as freshmen in this catagory) and also Ming with his size and Rudys exp with centers Hakeem (all time leading shot blocker NBA) Yao should become a good shot blocker. The less other teams will want to go to the rim playing against the Rockets, so then the guards can play up on other teams easier with less worry that if they go around them that they will have a easy layup or dunk.

So I think in the next couple of years the guard defense will be just fine!!!!!!


----------



## Spell Checker (Oct 3, 2002)

> I think people overrate Mobley and Francis because they score a lot. They're one of, if not the worst defensive backcourt in the league. Francis is an incredible offensive talent, and Mobley is pretty good too... but I think that Houston would be a much better team if they paired Francis with a defensive-specialist, even if it means sacrificing some offense. They have the young offensive talent in the frontcourt to easily make up for replacing Mobley with a defense-first guy.


I do not feel Francis or Mobley are overrated. Understand this, Mobley was almost a 22 pt a game scorer last year. This is from someone who wasnt even supposed to make it in the league and was a 2nd rd pick. Francis, other than Jason Kidd name me another PG or SG who led his team in Rebounding. I sense that you may not know as much as you think you know. I am the SPELL CHECKER


----------



## BBallFan (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spell Checker</b>!
> I do not feel Francis or Mobley are overrated. Understand this, Mobley was almost a 22 pt a game scorer last year. This is from someone who wasnt even supposed to make it in the league and was a 2nd rd pick. Francis, other than Jason Kidd name me another PG or SG who led his team in Rebounding. I sense that you may not know as much as you think you know. I am the SPELL CHECKER


I never said anything about Mobley's scoring ability, or Francis' rebounding.

They are probably the worst defensive starting backcourt in the league. And if you don't understand the value of defense... you may not know as much as you think you know.


----------



## Spell Checker (Oct 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BBallFan</b>!
> 
> 
> I never said anything about Mobley's scoring ability, or Francis' rebounding.
> ...


Obviously you dont understand the value of defense. They both were in the 20 in steals a game last year. If their defender were to get past them Houston has a HUGE frontline waiting for them. By the way Francis hardly ever gets lit up by the teams opposing PG. By the way if you knew as much as you think you do you would know that a great offensive player helps his defense because hes wearing the defender down everytime they have the ball.

Thanx
SPELL CHECKER


----------



## BBallFan (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spell Checker</b>!
> If their defender were to get past them Houston has a HUGE frontline waiting for them.


I already acknolwedged that a terrific shotblocking frontline of Ming/Griffen can cover up their defensive problems. However, it still doesn't mean they're good defenders. Good defenders paired with dominant-shotblockers would do a lot better than average to bad defenders with the same shotblockers.



> By the way Francis hardly ever gets lit up by the teams opposing PG. By the way if you knew as much as you think you do you would know that a great offensive player helps his defense because hes wearing the defender down everytime they have the ball.


I remember seeing him get really beaten up during his NBA career. And yes, being a great offensive player wears down the defender... but it doesn't mean that he doesn't have to be a good defender as well. The elite of the elite of the NBA are terrific offensive players while being good to great defensive players.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BBallFan</b>!
> I remember seeing him get really beaten up during his NBA career. And yes, being a great offensive player wears down the defender... but it doesn't mean that he doesn't have to be a good defender as well. The elite of the elite of the NBA are terrific offensive players while being good to great defensive players.


Not really unless you live in Houston or have league pass you would that is a very false statement. Steve Francis is a very strong player and his man rarely gets by or lights him up


----------



## BBallFan (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> Not really unless you live in Houston or have league pass you would that is a very false statement. Steve Francis is a very strong player and his man rarely gets by or lights him up


Yes, I have NBA league pass. 

I don't live in Houston, I haven't seen every Rockets game and therefore aren't dealing with a perfect sample size.

However, in the games I have seen, he hasn't looked at all like a good defender.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

i think that both mobley and francis are decent defenders. but no matter how good of defenders any of us think they are the most important thing is that they score more than they give up. and almost every game francis and mobley score more than they give up. that is what good players do even if defense isn't their strength.


----------

